# SWGRS report?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

OK guys, I have seen lots on the Fairplex Garden Railroad run and the photos are magnificent. Makes me wish I was there! But, I have seen nothing about the show itself. Any reports? Photos? Hope it was good.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok,I will be the first to step in the mud and say that going head to head with the Big Train Show looks like it won't work. Not many venders at the SWGRS show. All the crowds were at the BTS. The open house at the Fairplex layout was a great thing. I really hope that it can be done again. Seeing everyone in that setting just can't be beat. I think most everyone at the Fairplex layout did take a side trip of about ten miles to the BTS show. Even though the BTS is all scale,most of the big large scale venders were there. I made all my big purchases at the BTS,just a couple small items at the SWGRS. I hope this post topic doesn't turn into something nasty.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
Thank you for the intitial report. I DID NOT AND DO NOT INTEND TO START A WHO SHOULD HAVE OR WHO SHOULD NOT HAVE. I only was interested if there were dealers, deals to be had, attendance, etc. I know we have a few all scale shows in the Atlanta area and unfortunately, there are little large scale at these shows. I had hoped that folks would support the large scale only show. We have had the 2 SEGRS and they have been good. We would like better, but we will take what we get. We need more manufacturers to get involved in these shows to come out and show their products. Seeing them in magazines is nice, but NOTHING like a personal visit! Hopefully the SWGRS will do well.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

SWGRRS only filled 1/2 of the available space. Only one vendor got any of my money there. Big train show a lot more vendors and a lot of layouts to view. I spent a lot more money at the BTS. The hobby would be better served and the vendors would get more of my money if there were 2 shows six months apart. Several vendors mentioned that the lesson was learned and the BTS will stay in the summer and the SWGRRS will move back to the fall. 
Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't able to go to the SWGRS at all because I was "busy" running on the Fairplex railroad. I was pressed for time that day and had to get up to the BTS to pick-up some items I had ordered from Jonathan. Also wanted to talk with Pete Comley at Sunset Valley and Randy at Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply. I needed to get some issues explained to me about AirWire also. I spent about $500 at BTS. Last fall, I spent some bucks at SWGRS-this year none. Paul (curlyp) if what you are saying is true about SWGRS moving back to fall, then what will happen with the Fairplex Run? Will they continue with June and fall or fall only. The Fairplex run was very much like the "old BTS" at the Queen. Hope all this sorts out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The BTS was also half the size it was before, and that is counting all the vendors, not just G scale. One side benefit was that it seemed there were more layouts there. 

So my take (from going to all shows in Southern California for years) is each show was half as big as it could have been. 

I spent the majority of my money at BTS. 

Dave is going to move his show to November (the dates are already on his site), but may have cooperation/a hand in the BTS which will still be at the same time and place each year, and apparently will be all scale next year. 

Dave's November shows will be (so far) at the Fairplex, so we get that too, but only at Dave's shows at the Fairplex. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes it was not good. We alll agree on that. The feature that out weighed the BTS was the two Gathering on Friday and Sat Night. If you like to mingle with Large Scale people ( not nessessairly MLS) then what went on Firday and Saturday night was a big plus. Sat we sat with old familiar friends and got caught up on eachothers Layouts, lives, and love ones. If the SWGRRS were to continue as a fall show I see it getting bigger. I will continue to go to the SWGRRS just because of it's location. It can not be said enough that the welcome attitude of the Fairplex Layout and it's volenteers is a big draw.
The after show visiting was a huge success even if the show wasn't 

I went to the BTS show sunday morning. The biggest void there was the absence of ST AUBINS. They not being there left a big booth missing. 

I do believe having the SWGRRS and TBTS on the same weekend Hurt both shows. One more than the other.

As I said in another posting. This is behind us. They won't do this again. Let's look to the furture and support the fall show. The more populas that shows up will entice more vendors to attend. This is where we as MLS members can meet old friends and like a live thread, face to face, learn what others have done and maybe make some new friends.

What we got for $5 bucks was well worth it.

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with JJ. I will support AND attend SWGRS in November. So Cal needs two shows, but separated by months. Good idea to have SWGRS just before Christmas, time for shopping.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 11 Jun 2010 12:31 PM 
I agree with JJ. I will support AND attend SWGRS in November. So Cal needs two shows, but separated by months. Good idea to have SWGRS just before Christmas, time for shopping. Yup......... Well said.

Ted....... I took images of all the vendors but gave them all to Dave. He's going to publish them on his site.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I most likely will have to choose which show to attend. Two trips down there a year probably is not in the cards.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Due to two "Battery Seminar's" weekends, and a local train tour here in Cedar Rapids we could not attend the SWGRS. But, I am thinking of adding my companies name to the vendor roaster in November? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Well - November will be great - I really did enjoy spending time with Yogi Wallace, learned quite a bit from him on Sunday. Also, Colorado Model Structures had a real nice display and his product is very refreshing for folks that can't spend unlimited money on structures. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By JohnM on 12 Jun 2010 12:11 AM 
Well - November will be great - I really did enjoy spending time with Yogi Wallace, learned quite a bit from him on Sunday. Also, Colorado Model Structures had a real nice display and his product is very refreshing for folks that can't spend unlimited money on structures. 

John 

I agree about Colorado Model Structures. They are priced right. You can add details as you like. They are easly bashed in to something else.

JJ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have talked to most of the major manufactures this week and they all plan on attending the fall show. The fall show the timing is perfect on the dates. 

Fairplex layout will be open for us the club is the most helpful bunch I have ever ran into.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
The manufacturers are the key. I know it cost them to come, but it is the best advertising they can get. Nothing like seeing items in person and then putting that face with a company also helps when it comes time to purchase products. Hope the fall works better for everyone.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the fall show is going to be really big most of the vendors plan on attending also.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The biggest void there was the absence of ST AUBINS. They not being there left a big booth missing. 

Word is they won't be attending HAGRS either.


----------

